# Taliban dismiss Afghanistan’s peace talks offer



## longknife (Dec 30, 2018)

*Why would they want peace? With Pakistan’s support, they’re grabbing up large areas from the central government’s control. With all of our 14,000 advisers, the Afghan military and government is loaded with graft and corruption.*

_KABUL/PESHAWAR, Pakistan (Reuters) – The Taliban have rejected Kabul’s offer of talks next month in Saudi Arabia where the militants, fighting to restore strict Islamic law in Afghanistan, will meet U.S. officials to further peace efforts, a Taliban leader said on Sunday._

“_We will meet the U.S. officials in Saudi Arabia in January next year and we will start our talks that remained incomplete in Abu Dhabi,” a member of the Taliban’s decision-making Leadership Council told Reuters. “However, we have made it clear to all the stakeholders that we will not talk to the Afghan government.” _

More @ Taliban dismiss Afghanistan’s peace talks offer | One America News Network


----------



## anotherlife (Dec 31, 2018)

Sounds like an internationally supported bully regime planning to move in for the kill.


----------

